# ¿Sí o qué?



## Xander2024

Hola a todos,

acabo de leer un hilo viejo (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=144476&highlight=hazme) y encontré el diálogo siguiente:

- Madre mía, tengo mañana el exámen y todavía no he estudiado
- Tranquilo, con una noche tienes suficiente
- ¿Si o qué?
- Tú hazme caso. 

"¿Si o qué?" fue traducido abajo como "Really?"

No comprendo esta construcción. ¿Alguien me puede decir por qué se construye de tal modo y si se usa mucho?

Muchas gracias de antemano.

PD Corrijan mis errores por favor.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Un par de cosas:

Examen no lleva tilde: Es palabra llana acabada en "n"

¿Sí o qué? no le veo sentido.

Por la estructura de la frase "really" ( ¿de verdad? para mí tiene sentido).

Saludos


----------



## HalloweenJr

No creo que tal construcción sea "¿Si o qué?" (que en realidad, a mí parece que debería ser "¿Si no qué?") A mi parecer, la segunda construcción es la que más debería usarse; no creo que su traducción haya sido "really", porque en realidad significa "realmente" (a no ser que haya sido "¿De verdad?"). Y por lo último –que es saber si es utilizado comúnmente– no te sé responder.

No sé explicarte mucho de esto. Espera a más foreros. Seguro te sacarán más las dudas que yo.


----------



## Xander2024

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Un par de cosas:
> 
> Examen no lleva tilde: Es palabra llana acabada en "n"
> 
> ¿Sí o qué? no le veo sentido.
> 
> Por la estructura de la frase "really" ( ¿de verdad? para mí tiene sentido).
> 
> Saludos



Hmm.. Pero ese diálogo no lo escribí yo sino un hablante nativo y yo esperaba que otro nativo me dijera qué significa esta frase. Pero si dices que no tiene sentido, debo creerte.

Gracias.


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias, Halloween.


----------



## HalloweenJr

Xander2024 said:


> Hmm.. Pero ese diálogo no lo escribí yo sino un hablante nativo y yo esperaba que otro nativo me dijera qué significa esta frase. Pero si dices que no tiene sentido, debo creerte.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Aun así, espera a un nativo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Xander2024 said:


> Hmm.. Pero ese diálogo no lo escribí yo sino un hablante nativo y yo esperaba que otro nativo me dijera qué significa esta frase. Pero si dices que no tiene sentido, debo creerte.
> 
> Gracias.



Tiene perfecto sentido, al menos en mi zona. *¿Sí o qué?* se usa en el lenguaje coloquial con el sentido de _¿De verdad? ¿Lo dices en serio?_

Saludos


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias, Lurrezko. Entonces, ¿me he encontrado con una diferencia regional?


----------



## HalloweenJr

Xander2024 said:


> Gracias, Lurrezko. Entonces, ¿me he encontrado con una diferencia regional?


 
Al parecer, sí. El español cambia de modismos en cada región del planeta. Vas a encontrar el mismo idioma y distintas formas de expresarse, por así decirlo. Encontrarás diferentes locuciones en español que, si para unos no tiene sentido, para otros sí lo tendrá.


----------



## Lurrezko

Xander2024 said:


> Gracias, Lurrezko. Entonces, ¿me he encontrado con una diferencia regional?



Puede ser que sí. Aquí es muy frecuente, pero yo pensaba que se decía en toda España. ¿Por qué no lo preguntas en el foro Sólo Español?


----------



## caniho

Xander2024 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> acabo de leer un hilo viejo (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=144476&highlight=hazme) y encontré el diálogo siguiente:
> 
> - Madre mía, tengo mañana el exámen y todavía no he estudiado
> - Tranquilo, con una noche tienes suficiente
> - ¿Si o qué?
> - Tú hazme caso.
> 
> "¿Si o qué?" fue traducido abajo como "Really?"
> 
> No comprendo esta construcción. ¿Alguien me puede decir por qué se construye de tal modo y si se usa mucho?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> 
> PD Corrijan mis errores por favor.



_¿S*í* o qué?_

Para mí tiene sentido y really me parece una buena traducción. No sé si es porque la he oído o porque la frase se entiende perfectamente por sí misma. Suena muy coloquial. Algo más normal sería ¿sí? (con una i muy larga)


----------



## Xander2024

Sí, Lurrezko, es una buena idea.

Gracias.


----------



## Xander2024

Por lo visto, se usa esta frase en España y no en América Latina.

Gracias, Caniho.


----------



## Xander2024

HalloweenJr said:


> Al parecer, sí. El español cambia de modismos en cada región del planeta. Vas a encontrar el mismo idioma y distintas formas de expresarse, por así decirlo. Encontrarás diferentes locuciones en español que, si para unos no tiene sentido, para otros sí lo tendrá.



Sí, Halloween, lo sé perfectamente. Llevo unos quince años estudiándolo pero esta frase no la he encontrado nunca y no está en mis diccionarios.


----------



## Anemoah

En mi zona es tremendamente usual... a la par que tremendamente impolite/unpolite. Aunque yo lo traduciría como "really, uh?" o algo más slang.

Es curioso que vivo en una ciudad a unos 20 km de PacoAladroque y a él no le suena la expresión...


----------



## blasita

Pues yo me temo que tampoco lo diría así en este contexto, y de hecho, no le encuentro sentido aquí al igual que Pacoaladroque. En todo caso diría el sí largo del que habla cariho.

Supongo que será cuestión de hablantes, entonces.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Xander2024

Anemoah said:


> En mi zona es tremendamente usual... a la par que tremendamente impolite/unpolite. Aunque yo lo traduciría como "really, uh?" o algo más slang.
> 
> Es curioso que vivo en una ciudad a unos 20 km de PacoAladroque y a él no le suena la expresión...



Así que es descortés o familiar y sólo se puede usar cuando habla uno con amigos o parientes, ¿no?

Gracias a todos y a todas.


----------



## Agró

En mi zona es frecuente, significa "¿en serio?/¿de verdad?" y no tiene nada de descortés.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Anemoah said:


> En mi zona es tremendamente usual... a la par que tremendamente impolite/unpolite. Aunque yo lo traduciría como "really, uh?" o algo más slang.
> 
> Es curioso que vivo en una ciudad a unos 20 km de PacoAladroque y a él no le suena la expresión...


 
Tengo que decir que soy natural de Cartagena (España) aunque vivo aquí desde 1992 , por El Puerto jamás he oido esa construcción.

Saludos


----------



## Xander2024

Agró said:


> En mi zona es frecuente, significa "¿en serio?/¿de verdad?" y no tiene nada de descortés.



De todos modos creo que tengo usarla con cautela por no ser yo hablante nativo.

Gracias, Agró.


----------



## Jaguar7

El Colombia es de uso corriente, junto con la variante: _¿Sí? ¿O pa' qué?_ [pa' qué = para qué, _as an intensifier_].

La pronunciamos de corrido: _¿Sí o qué?_, pero para explicarla, se puede dividir en dos: _¿Sí?_ [Do you agree?] _¿Or what?_ [If you don't agree, so what's your answer/proposal?].

Normalmente la usamos para pedir confirmación de otra persona, y existe cierta tendendcia a esperar que sea afirmativa: _¿Yes or not? Yes!_ Pero como la otra persona puede responder: _No_, la expresión _¿or what?_ implica que queremos una explicación del porqué.

_Quedó buena la explicación, ¿sí o qué?_


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Por mi zona no se oye nada.
Se la había escuchado solo a andaluces y me sorprende saber que también tiene hueco en Cataluña y Navarra.


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias por la explicación, Jaguar. Ahora veo el porqué se dice de este modo. En el ruso también tenemos una frase que es muy parecida a ésta.


----------



## chrismac

Un hilo muy interesante ... ¡Gracias a todos que contribuyeron!


----------



## Anemoah

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Tengo que decir que soy natural de Cartagena (España) aunque vivo aquí desde 1992 , por El Puerto jamás he oido esa construcción.
> 
> Saludos



Lo que quería decir es que dentro de un radio relativamente pequeño, entre ciudades muy unidas, hay una variabilidad lingüistica bastante amplia.
Perdón si sonó algo brusco


----------



## Irma2011

Xander2024 said:


> De todos modos creo que tengo usarla con cautela por no ser yo hablante nativo.
> 
> Gracias, Agró.


 
Yo he vivido en varias zonas de España y te aseguro que jamás la he oído en ningún sitio y, de oirla, no habría siquiera adivinado su significado. Pero ya veo que algunos nativos sí la reconocen. En estos casos, tienes razón, es mejor tener cautela.


----------



## dexterciyo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Tiene perfecto sentido, al menos en mi zona. *¿Sí o qué?* se usa en el lenguaje coloquial con el sentido de _¿De verdad? ¿Lo dices en serio? _




Por aquí también se usa.


----------



## Lurrezko

En cualquier caso, mi impresión es que está bastante extendida, sin saber concretar en qué zonas. Tengo alumnos de toda España y la expresión es cotidiana, básicamente con el sentido que explica Jaguar7, aunque a menudo no se espera contestación, sino que es más bien una pregunta retórica:
_
- Ayer me fui de copas con la rubia de Tercero.
- ¿Sí o qué? Cuenta, va._


----------



## cbrena

Jaguar7 said:


> El Colombia es de uso corriente, junto con la variante: _¿Sí? ¿O pa' qué?_ [pa' qué = para qué, _as an intensifier_].
> 
> La pronunciamos de corrido: _¿Sí o qué?_, pero para explicarla, se puede dividir en dos: _¿Sí?_ [Do you agree?] _¿Or what?_ [If you don't agree, so what's your answer/proposal?].
> 
> Normalmente la usamos para pedir confirmación de otra persona, y existe cierta tendendcia a esperar que sea afirmativa: _¿Yes or not? Yes!_ Pero como la otra persona puede responder: _No_, la expresión _¿or what?_ implica que queremos una explicación del porqué.
> 
> _Quedó buena la explicación, ¿sí o qué?_



Yo la uso más de esta manera. Es más una forma de preguntar: _¿entonces qué? ¿estás de acuerdo? ¿tú qué dices?._

Yo no la uso de la forma en que aparece en el post primero, no con el significado: _¿de verdad? _


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Yo no la uso, pero siempre la oigo con el sentido de "¿de verdad?"


----------



## blasita

Yo insisto que es la primera vez en mi vida que la oigo en este contexto, pero me encanta conocer otras formas de decir las cosas; el español es un idioma muy rico .

Xander, coincido. Me acuerdo que sorprendió que yo, que no soy rusa, ´soltara´ una expresión ´sureña´ rusa cuando estaba en Moscú (de hecho era la única forma que tenía en aquel momento de expresar lo que quería decir en ruso). Aunque a la vez, creo que no nativos y nativos tenemos todo el derecho a usar las numerosas y regionales formas de expresarse .

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## jmx

A mí esto de "¿Sí o qué?" me suena más bien a slang juvenil relativamente reciente. Aunque es fácil deducir el sentido.


----------



## Max703

yo aprendi esa expresion en una serie de tv de origen colombiano, la usaban frecuentemente en los diálogos y me quedo con la explicacion de jaguar7..¿Ud. viene a la fiesta? ¿si o qué? y esperan un SI ó una explicación en caso de un NO jajajaja, ingeniosa frase. En México no se utiliza, suena un poco extraño, la respuesta podría ser SI o podría ser QUE...


----------



## Jaguar7

Hoy escuchaba una conferencia de un chileno, quien usó: _¿Sí o no?_, en el mismo sentido. Aquí también se utiliza la misma expresión.

El problema con _¿verdad?_ es que suena a una pregunta formal, mientras que _¿sí o qué?_ o _¿sí o no?_ generalmente se utilizan, antes que como una pregunta, como una especie de afirmación y con la esperanza de que el otro concuerde. Pero no siempre es así. 

Una curiosidad: en Colombia cuando decimos _¿sí o pa' qué?_, el otro puede contestar _pa' qué_, con lo que indica que no está de acuerdo.


----------



## Xander2024

Jaguar7 said:


> El problema con _¿verdad?_ es que suena a una pregunta formal, mientras que _¿sí o qué?_ o _¿sí o no?_ generalmente se utilizan, antes que como una pregunta, como una especie de afirmación y con la esperanza de que el otro concuerde. Pero no siempre es así.



En otras palabras, lo que dices es que este "¿sí o qué?" también puede utilizarse como la coletilla inglesa "isn't it?/don't you?/can't he? etc", ¿sí o qué?


----------



## Jaguar7

No lo creo, Xander. Mira lo que acabo de encontrarme en un blog:

"I am very blessed to have many Colombian friends, who are always full of joy and for me, it's like they had a shinning spark within them that needs to come out and that's why they all know how to dance and they are so nice people. Being near them you get used to hear their phrases like "Sí o ¿qué?" (Yes or what?) *that sounds so confident, so daring, so fearless*. They use it for example when they say "Todos a bailar ¿Sí o qué?"... you simply can't say no" [the emphasis is mine].


----------



## Xander2024

Sí, comprendo perfectamente lo que quieres decir. Como he dicho antes, tenemos en el ruso una frase semejante, y en el inglés también dicen "...or what?". - "Is that great or what?" / "You like it or what?"


----------



## capitas

I'm geographycally in between Lurrezco (He does use it) and PacoAladroque (he doesn't), and I have neither used it nor heard it. I'd say, as Caninho said, "¿Síiiiiiii?" ,with a lot of i's.


----------



## Anemoah

Las veces que lo he escuchado era con función enfática, con el mismo significado que "¿de verdad?":

Ejemplo:
- Esta mañana me asomé a la ventana y por poco me caigo.
- ¿Sí o qué? -(es decir, "¿de verdad que por poco te caes o estás exagerando?")


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias, Anemoah y Capitas.


----------



## capitas

Jaguar7 said:


> Hoy escuchaba una conferencia de un chileno, quien usó: _¿Sí o no?_, en el mismo sentido. Aquí también se utiliza la misma expresión.
> 
> El problema con _¿verdad?_ es que suena a una pregunta formal, mientras que _¿sí o qué?_ o _¿sí o no?_ generalmente se utilizan, antes que como una pregunta, como una especie de afirmación y con la esperanza de que el otro concuerde. Pero no siempre es así.
> 
> Una curiosidad: en Colombia cuando decimos _¿sí o pa' qué?_, el otro puede contestar _pa' qué_, con lo que indica que no está de acuerdo.


Now rereading this exciting thread, I've noticed that it is possible to have heard it mean "¿Sí o no?"
Ven al cine con nosotros.
No se si puedo ir...
Bueno, ¿vienes o no?/¿vienes o qué?/¿sí?, ¿o qué?. or even ¿sí o qué? (meaning "are you coming with us or what are you going to do?.
And, agreeing with you, Jaguar7 ,the answer you get may perfectly be:
"¡O no!/¡O qué!" meaning that you are not going.
¿Tienes hambre o qué?.- ¡O qué! (o sea, que no tiene hambre).


----------



## losplaff

¡Qué raro me parece que nadie en España haya apuntado a Madrid como zona de uso mayoritario de esa construcción!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

losplaff said:


> ¡Qué raro me parece que nadie en España haya apuntado a Madrid como zona de uso mayoritario de esa construcción!


Soy de Madrid y yo no la uso. Y lo mismo pone arriba Adelaida. No sé por qué dices que es de uso mayoritario en Madrid.


----------



## Alejandro ZD

Pues en el norte de México sí se usa la expresión, pero no con el sentido de "¿Verdad?" sino esperando la respuesta afirmativa "Sí" o en su lugar la respuesta de la pregunta "¿Qué opción me das tú?"

Vamos a ir al cine, ¿Sí o qué? 

*La expresión: ¿Sí o no? también puede fácilmente sustituirla.


----------



## Matonkikí

Yo he empezado a escuchar esa expresión hace unos dos o tres años nada más.Sería como decir - ¡Ah! ¿Sí?
Me suena bastante informal, y creo que probablemente empezaría en alguna región y se habrá ido extendiendo.A mí me hace gracia pero no la usaría .
En el otro sentido, el de alternativa,- sí o si no ¿qué?, se ha usado siempre.


----------



## ukky

Hola chicos, llegue a este foro buscando informacion sobre un producto que se escribe de forma muy similar al "si o que", y leyendoos no he podido evitar registrarme para responder, aunque sea 9 años tarde.

Os cuento, por aqui por Andalucia (españa), mas concretamente en Sevilla se suele usar el "si o que" para responder y afirmar algo que se esta hablando, podria sustituirse por un "si", "ajam", "ya veo".... 

una conversacion entre amigos quedaria de la siguiente forma
A: - Pedro, ¿te has enterado de que el novio de Marta es taxidermista?
B: - ¡Si! o ¿qué?
[la conversacion continua]

tambien es cierto que visto asi queda bastante raro para un sevillano, somos mas de hablar rapido y comernos la mitad de las letras y espacios. Nosotros lo pronunciaríamos (sioque) de la forma mas vaga y rapida posible, sin que haga una interrupcion a la conversacion


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

En Galicia tampoco se usa... Nosotros, para mostrar escepticismo o ironía decimos las otras mencionadas, con tonillo irónico o burlón;

- ¿Síiii...!?
- ¿De verdad...?
- ¿En serio...?
- ¡Aaaah...!
- Vaya...
- ¡No me digas...!


----------



## joseluisblanco

Amigos foreros: convengamos que todos los lenguajes tienen sus frases hechas y no siempre tienen sentido. En Argentina esa frase no existe y nadie estaría seguro del significado de la misma si la escuchara. Yo la conocí por ver series en Netflix, colombianas y mexicanas y nunca me quedó del todo claro cuál es el matiz que implica. Ahora me entero de que tanto mexicanos como colombianos y españoles debaten si la dichosa frase se usa o no en tal o cual región.
Xander24: lo que aportan los foreros ayuda a que la frase tenga sentido para tí, pero lo cierto es que aun dentro del lenguaje informal no tiene gran valor. Mucho menos si uno quiere aprender español y conocerlo. Gramaticalmente no tiene sentido, y como expresión emotiva no es clara.
No quiero menospreciar a los que usan la frase, al contrario. Lo que se habla por aquí, la zona rioplatense, está viciado de las mismas "mañas" o rarezas y nos sirve para comunicarnos, pero se puede aun distinguir qué cosas aportan a nuestro idioma y qué otras son menos necesarias.
No me animo, por ignorancia, a incluir el ¿sí o qué? entre los _idiotismos_ de la lengua castellana, como "lo vi con mis propios ojos", "a ojos vistas".


----------



## Rocko!

Presiento que ese "¿*sí o qué?*" de España no tiene ninguna relación con el "_*¿sí?, ¿o qué?*_" que se diría en México.


----------



## elprofe

En mi zona de España sí que se usa la expresión "¿sí o qué?"  
Yo la uso cuando la otra persona ha dicho algo y yo no sé cómo contribuir jajaja
Para los no nativos que estéis aprendiendo la expresión, tened en cuenta que es informal y más propio entre jóvenes (yo tengo 29 años)... me cuesta ver a mis padres usando esta expresión  

Ejemplo 1
_- Buah, mañana sale la PlayStation 5 y estoy pensando en comprármela ya...
- Sí o qué?
- Sí tío, tiene un montón de cosas nuevas y encima se puede jugar online_

Ejemplo 2
_- Me han dicho de ir a la huerta de Pepe mañana a hacer una barbacoa...
- ¿Sí o qué?
- Sí, era por si te querías venir, que vamos a echar un poker y sabemos que te mola_


----------



## sound shift

elprofe said:


> En mi zona de España sí que se usa la expresión "¿sí o qué?"
> Yo la uso cuando la otra persona ha dicho algo y yo no sé cómo contribuir jajaja


Entonces, en el ejemplo de la PlayStation 5:
"Oh."
"Are you?"
"Okay."


----------



## Bindar Dundat

En Colombia usan "Si o que?" tanto para pedir que la persona este de acuerdo (No te parece?), como para comentar el estar de acuerdo (Si, asi es).


----------

